# Pake's Death Guard 2.0



## Pake (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello everybody!

This is my 3rd Death Guard army which I started building in december 2008.
I finished it in less than three months and been adding little things since then.

Here are WIP pictures, pictures of the finished army and some current WIP shots.
All pictures can be seen @ papanurgle forums since there are tons of them and I won't flood this forum by posting them all here...

1st squad assembled









Test model painted:









Most assembled:









LR close-up:









Basecoated:









1st layers of paint:









1st squad finished:









2nd squad finished:









3rd squad finished:









4th squad finished:









Rhinos:









Dread:









Termies:









LR:

















Rhino close-up:









Daemon Prince Mortarion:









Vindicator:









WIP Obliterators:


























C&C very much appreciated!


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Those models are truely amazing Pake! The one of Montarion is particullarily good. And the use of Ogres for Obliterators is both rescourceful and unique. Good work and + rep from me. Keep up the excellent standard work Pake!


----------



## Gubnutz (Dec 31, 2006)

The modeling and painting is top notch. I really like the LR sponsons and the script you have on the top, what does it say? I also think that the Oblits are very clever and look like they will be great once finished.

Only quibble is the fact that you left the Loyalist icons on the Rhinos and Powerfist etc. Was this intentional? I perhaps missed the fluff for this. Of course in the end it is your stuff I just wondered.

Gub


----------



## Andrakis (Jun 24, 2009)

Awesome work, I really really like how you've done your terminator's shoulder pads. How did you do it? Converted pauldrons for the shoulder pads and GS for the cloth?


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Mortarion and the dread are just great. I actually like the loyalist stuff... they look recently converted! :victory:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Brilliant work. The LR and termies stand out for me. How did you do the arms of the termies? The shoulder pads really give them that preHeresy feel. +rep.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Brilliant looking Death Guards:biggrin:
Saw them whilst looking through papanurgle a while ago and I really like the "gritty just turned renegade" feel you have on them. Mortarion is specially ace looking:biggrin:

If I must find something wrong itd be using an "old" Rhino as Vindicator, it looks a bit misplaced with all new Rhino-chassis in the army, but its looking neat too. 

Have well deserved rep for a beautiful army!


----------



## Holo144 (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow! Amazing job on the painting and detail of the army.


----------



## Pake (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow!

Thanks for the positive feedback, gentlemen. Now, to answer you Q's:

@ Gubnutz: it's a verse of Metallica's Creeping death. My all-time favorite song.

@ Andrakis: The shoulder plates are just bent plasticard and the leather straps are Green Stuff.










@ MaidenManiac: I'm not sure what you mean by "old Rhino". The thing is, in fact, a MK1 Vindicator. And I agree that it looks a little out of place but I tink it's one of the ugliest models out there an I just had to paint one :wink:


----------



## Acutus the unforgiven (May 12, 2009)

I love your army and the feel of it.


----------



## Pake (Dec 29, 2008)

Here he is, Mortarion 2.0.

The back pack was a little trouble since it was hard to make it look natural in between the wings. So I decided to "integrate" them. I tried to make them look that neither one was there before the other. That's why the wings overlap the pack a little but don't look like they are attahed to the back pack. 
Also, I gave him zombie hands to make them look more "death-like". 


































C&C welcome!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Beautiful! What's the staff made out of? I really like the ogre sword as a scythe, and the armour on his front. It's great!


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome. Great job with the back pack.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Woah...
Awsome.


----------



## Gubnutz (Dec 31, 2006)

That is fantastic. i have now given rep for sure. The GS work on this is top notch and the build portrays the feel of the DG well.

Good stuff man.

Gub


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Pake said:


> @ MaidenManiac: I'm not sure what you mean by "old Rhino". The thing is, in fact, a MK1 Vindicator. And I agree that it looks a little out of place but I tink it's one of the ugliest models out there an I just had to paint one :wink:


I expressed myself a bit unclear, old was supposed to refer to refer to using a Mk.1 Vindicator amongst Mk.4(uhm thats current one, right?) Rhinos. 
At my gamingclub the Vindicators somehow have earned nick-name "pig" which atleast a bit have to do with their looks:wink:


----------



## jlevan (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd like to know how you did the text on the land raider. PM me and let me know... if you dont mind. =)

Awesome job so far, can't wait to see more.


----------



## Pake (Dec 29, 2008)

Here he is.
I know the public opinion was on behalf of a grey cloak but I wanted black. Black is more "death-like" PLUS it was a great chance for me to practice painting black which I hate. 


























Thank you and good night! :victory:


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, that's amazing! It's got a really nice feel to it.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

He is golden Pake! His pose radiates cold evil in a cool way. Really sweet


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

That is fucking beautiful! +rep for sure my man.


----------



## smudger (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh my god they are un-real pal,and i hate you.
What method of sorcery are you using and does it involve human sacrifice.
Seriously though how did you get the script on the vehicle.


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

id love you know your paint scheme for specifically your rhinos, if your willing to share it would be much appreciated XD


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Nicely done! Your weathering is top notch:victory:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I like the whole scheme for the army. Not putrescent rotting pustulent DG but the aged worn and decayed kind.(I hope I am making sense.) Mortarion is just magnificent and the Ogre/ oblits are very cool but not very nurgley yet. I gather the paint job will fix that. Very impressive.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah definatly sending you a PM on the greenstuff work. There is NOTHING wrong with this army its 100% BONER-rific!


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

whats the text on the land raider say?


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> whats the text on the land raider say?






Pake said:


> @ Gubnutz: it's a verse of Metallica's Creeping death. My all-time favorite song.


:wink:
Your welcome.
(And try to read the whole thread, its only 3 pages)


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice pre-heresy army mate. I especially like the Vindicator and Mortarion, although the Obliterators are bit out of sync with the fluff. Nice conversions all the same.

P.S I'd give you rep but the system won't let me.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

oh lol. my bad.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

i want mortarion


----------

